# I don't smoke anymore...God Help Me!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I stopped smoking on 4-11-2011 and am having my ups and downs with it but, am hanging in there. :freak:

Just want to ask everyone to please understand my ups and downs right now. Not trying to be some sort of Hero or anything like that.

What I'm saying is some times I feel up, ready to post on HT, work on custom slot cars, Jump into the Chat room, and have a good time.

Sometimes I feel down, not mad but, just not into anything. This is getting harder for me as it is going along. When I got stressed out before I would just go have a smoke or two. 

Not going to break down but, just want to let you all know that I'm on a roller coaster right now. Am finding it hard to work on slot cars, post on HT and do things I used to do when I smoked. 

I just shaved my head bald to take my mind off of smoking...that worked for a couple of days. 

Feeling restless sometimes but, then lazy and ready to do nothing other times. Just want to let you know that I'm not spacing anyone off here on HT by not posting every day. In fact sometimes I don't even turn on the computer now.

This will all pass eventually but, it is going to take a while for me to get things figured out in my head. A new mindset with no smoking in my daily life is going to take time to figure out. Kinda like re-programing my habits and what I do every day. 

Any prayers are gratefully appreciated and thanks for the support everyone. 

Bob...smoke no more...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Zilla. Hang in there mate!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hang in there!!! I am smoke free for 11 years and it feels GREAT!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, wise choice. I am sure everyone is behind you and you will be back to doing what you like in the hobby soon enough. good job.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My wife and I are going through this now. It's got to be the hardest thing I ever did.

Struggling still, JoeSkylark 

Best of luck Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

drink lots of water


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Best of Luck Bob... It's hard but doable ! !*

Try shaving your legs now... that'll keep your mind off things for a bit.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats! I hope you are successful. It will change your life and give you more money to buy more toys.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Choice Bob:
I quit in 86 and was able to just walk away. I/m one of the Lucky ones. There is help out there call 1-800 QUIT I think they can set you up with nicotene patches and other products to make this a permanent life choice. Good Luck and may god bless you with a smoke free life. It does make you a happier person just rmember when you need a smoke just say to yourself " I don't do that anymore" I also used lemon drops to curb the nicotene spikes.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob: I dont know how old you are and what shape you are in physically, but have you (if not already) considered doing some physical excercise??

It will take your mind off the smoking and not only that you will continue to reshape your health.

I started to work out again after a 8 year hiatus last year. Started working out again and eating better. Im now back at my high school weight and feel 20 years younger.(turning 41 in a week) Heck I can pass for my 20's now.

Do something like pushups in the morning and chinup/pullups. A person only need to do about 20 minutes of excercise every other day.

You will forget about the smoking very soon if you create yourself a little workout program.

Let something like that become your addiction and stress reliever.


You have already taken the first steps to a healthy lifestyle. Keep going.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just channel that restlessness into painting more cars, You guys that can paint amaze me, I wish I could get 2 colors on a car and it look perfect the way you guys do. I just don't have the patience & talent on paint.

I am sure you will do great, keep it up, its a step in the right direction, it was tough for my wife to quit but she did it & has seen great health improvements, she also had asthma pretty badly and now it rarely ever shows up.

I really admire & enjoy seeing your work on here, Keep at it, Were all here to help you.

Boosted


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep it up Zilla its worth the pain in the ass to stop smoking cigarettes and reap the rewards.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Get into more custom & rat builds creativity !!!! I will shave my own head as a sign of support !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Relief*

Bob,
I Quit last April. Gets easyer everyday.
Things that make it easyer.
1- Now days a smoker is a seacond class citizen.
2- Smokeing laws no smoking on beaches , resturants,ect can`t smoke no were now days. i remember smoking in Hospital waiting rooms, patients could smoke in a hospital.
3- go somewere with wife & kids i`am was outside more than with Family.
4- Leave malls , ball games , water parks to go get my fix.

**** Number one resone to Quit more slot Car Money make sure you reward yourself******
Everyday the feeling don`t last as long.
Joe glad to here you an your wife are quiting. Don`t want to sound like reformed smoker but for you guys trying to quit this helped me.

I bought the Electric cig. to cut down for full year. only used electric cig for a week, cut smoking in half for one year. Belive this helped when in i quit completly. The urge goes away faster daily. Remember a one pack aday smoker is 50 dollars aweek. like a Aurora Super II a month, Two new Auto worlds a week. What a relief not to be prisoner to smoking.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Bob, I know I barely know ya(& vice/versa), but I've enjoyed your posts and the creations you build. So hang in there man, it's worth all the ups and down to get on the health track. Do what you need to do to keep sane- as long as you don't fall off the wagon. And note how your friends on HT are right here for ya, and are in full support. Stay strong man :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey Bob, I never smoked, but from someone who has had to take breaks from hobbies/put aside stuff I should be interested in/get in a funk from stress. Hang in there, it speaks more for you that you are making the right choices and paying the price. It's real easy to rationalize or procrastinate. It will do you a lot of good in the long run, and everybody is glad about that!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

"Keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times. Hold on to the safety bar... this ride's a Duesey!" 

You rock, Bob! It's the best thing you can do for Fletch and the entire family, as I'm sure you know only too well. A lot of folks aren't willing or able to go through the real work of quitting, but you're doing it every single day. 

The cigs are wily and persistent. Their best play is to get you to relapse so you lose all the hard work you've put in since 4-11-11. And they won't give up easy. But you are going to win. You've already proven you have what it takes. Keep doing whatever it takes to stay on the roller coaster ride 'til it peters out. The easier days and shorter urges are coming your way. Hang in.

Rolls "Proud of Bobzilla's fight" ...hey, this doesn't really work with out a two-part name.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Get yourself on a mountain bike or treadmill and your body will tell why you don't want to go back to them. If you get your cardio up on a routine basis and give in to a smoke one day you will choke and wonder why you smoked in the first place. The hardest part for me is when I drink alcohol. I'll go the whole week without one puff and then after 2 or 3 beers on a Friday night I start craving something awful.

You can do it. We're all creatures of habit. Mind over matter!

:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep yer stick on the Ice Zilla, We're all pullin' for ya!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*The handy mans secret weapon- Duct Tape !*



plymouth71 said:


> Keep yer stick on the Ice Zilla, We're all pullin' for ya!


 LOL- Oh MAN- I used to LOVE the Red Green Show....one of the BEST TV Shows EVER !


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hang in there Mr.B to the ciggy free Zilla,you'll be back at full throttle soon.
:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: You can also move to my hometown of NYC where a cheap pack of cigs goes for $10.00 + with all the city & state taxes !


Hang in there !!:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

try about $13.00 here, glad I don't smoke...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

This October 7th will be four years for me.

I went the Chantix route, worked like a charm.

Channel that energy into the slot program......it works.

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Try shaving your legs now... that'll keep your mind off things for a bit.


:lol: ahahaahahahahaaha Nuther you and everyone else has just lowered my Stress level A LOT! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just read everyone's post and can't believe all the support you all put out there for me....Thank You!! :wave:

It's also nice to know that I'm not alone and for those of you in the same boat as me right now...HANG IN THERE!



1scalevolvo said:


> Get into more custom & rat builds creativity !!!! I will shave my own head as a sign of support !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:



Bob...I need to see a head shot of you NOW Neal...zilla 

 <--- Looking like this


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I quit again, when I checked in to the hospital on Tuesday. No patches, gum, or anything this time. But being locked up for 3 1/2 days I really had no choice. Now, just the smell of them makes me ill, so I think I'll see it through. Hang in there Bob.. That sweet slot car mojo ain't in them cigs.. It's in your head like it always has been. Hang tough, and prove you're stronger than a rolled up piece of paper with some dried plant material in it.


----------



## knoxridg5 (Feb 12, 2010)

One Bob to another. I am 72. Smoked for 54 years. March 21 2010 I decided to quit.
Burnt a hole in the console of my Jeep.
Did it cold turkey. Can run some distance now without huffin and puffin. I am still
chewing on the multi grain crackers and have some kind of drink by my side to wash em down. Hang in there. Another thing is that you will find you have more money in your pocket.

Best wishes

Bob


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

knoxridg5 said:


> One Bob to another. I am 72. Smoked for 54 years. March 21 2010 I decided to quit.
> Burnt a hole in the console of my Jeep.
> Did it cold turkey. Can run some distance now without huffin and puffin. I am still
> chewing on the multi grain crackers and have some kind of drink by my side to wash em down. Hang in there. Another thing is that you will find you have more money in your pocket.
> ...



54 years, Now that's a smoker!

I smoked for nearly 20 years toward the end I was smoking between 2.5-3 packs a day, 3 years ago I gave it up cold turkey and would NEVER pick em back up. I'm not gonna lie, You will ALWAYS have cravings but eventually they are gone just as soon as they are there and you have fewer and fewer of them. Just remember why you quit in the first place. 

I will admit I STILL love the smell of a smoking cigarette but I now HATE the smell of a smoked cigarette


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I quit 8 years ago after 35 years. Hardest thing I ever did, but well worth it. I went from 160lbs to 180. Spent the last two years trying to loose weight. I'm now ar 140lbs and am working on firming my upper body. Slott V's advice is right on. You'll find eating replaces the smoking oral fixation, so excercise may really save you some grief in the future. Good luck and yes you can do it, if I can anybody can.
hojoe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

btw
i quit around 1965 when I was about 9 or 10
no joke


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Good for you and good luck now you have more money for slot cars


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have been smoke free for over 42 years now. It gets better each day, but I still feel this...

What I'm saying is some times I feel up, ready to post on HT, work on custom slot cars, Jump into the Chat room, and have a good time. Sometimes I feel down, not mad but, just not into anything. - Bob...with the smoking hot customs...Zilla

It's been pretty rough round here lately. Not to sub one addiction for the other, but, 
a large jug of iced tea sure helps me out. Hang in there bud.

Rich...not sure what to say here.... not Zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey Bobzillllla -- Good luck with the quittin' cigs thing. I've known a lot of smokers and now ex-smokers and not a one of them said it was easy but they all said it was worth it in the end. :thumbsup:

I never smoked aside from one Newport at a party back when I was about 18, and I only did it on a dare - lol. Glad I never started up because I'd hate to think how much cash I would have sent up in smoke by now.

You can do it man. And Bree & Fletcher will be happy you did it too - just remember that.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, stop for the kids and family also!!! Like they say, "monkey see, monkey do" or something like that...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

By the way, cool car....






I think it was an AMX.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bob, best wishes for a full & quick end to smoking. :thumbsup:
Certainly family, health & $$ saved are good motivators, you will succeed!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I think it was an AMX.


Rich, the Monkee mobile started life as a '66 GTO I believe / BTW- Davy Jones lives just on the other side of the mountain from me in Beavertown PA., at least that is his summer home where he raises thoroughbred race horses.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Nope. Pretty sure it's an AMX...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

smoking is just about the only vice I avoided growing up.... it never took. Thank God

good luck Bob... don't the bastard win!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Rolls said:


> Nope. Pretty sure it's an AMX...


 LOL- No- it's Not  just google Monkee Mobile


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

'66 GTO - still with the traces of stacked quad headlights and all....


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahhh, but you're forgetting your GTO history, Ralph! 

You have to remember that the GTO was not it's own car, but was made by putting a big engine in a more common model, the Javelin. Which reminds me, the GTO name itself was sort of "stolen" from a very popular sports car of that time, the VW GTI. The young engineer who helped drive the GTO program in the Buick Division was none other than Ralph Z. Lauren, who went on to build his own sports car, made of stainless aluminum, and later immortalized in the movie, "Back to the Polo Shirt."

C'mon, man. You can't argue with facts.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

:lol::lol::tongue::jest:



:lol::tongue:




:jest:




:lol:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Rolls said:


> Ahhh, but you're forgetting your GTO history, Ralph!
> 
> You have to remember that the GTO was not it's own car, but was made by putting a big engine in a more common model, the Javelin.


The GTO was never a Javelin. Javelin was made by Americam Motors Corp. The GTO was a Pontiac, a division of General Motors.

C'mon, man. You can't argue with facts.

hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL....wow Rolls, what a path to save your Arse :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

hojoe said:


> The GTO was never a Javelin. Javelin was made by Americam Motors Corp. The GTO was a Pontiac, a division of General Motors.
> 
> C'mon, man. You can't argue with facts.
> 
> hojoe


Sorry, hojoe. I think you got that wrong. I just went to the GM website and they don't list Pontiac as one of their brands. Then I called GM and asked, and they said they do not make Pontiacs. 

Besides, I'm pretty sure the GTO was a Buick, anyway. They had that arrowhead symbol on 'em, which was for the Indian Chief, Buick, if I'm not mistaken.

I like GTOs. I can't remember the name of the special orange ones they made in '69, but those might have been some of the best, at least in my opinion. But, you be The Judge.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

someone is funnin someone. Pontiac was discontinued as a car brand by GMC a year ago. the correct lineage is Tempest, Tempest LeMans, Tempest LeMans GTO. and they were Pontiacs. the Monkey Mobile was morphed from a GTO body. but, let the funnin continue. LOL


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting back to the main thread topic, I guess you could say no matter what you're smoking, it's good to quit smoking! 

Except tires, that is!





Hmmm... I was gonna go over the history of the Corvette and how engineer Frank Zappa Arkus Duntov created this great supercar from the Corvair and Chevette, but I think I better do a little more fact checking to make sure I'm not mixing anything up!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have zero affiliation with these people, but this is how I quit, 15 April 1989
http://www.smokestoppers.com/webstop.dll/home.html It really works.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
I had recently watched my father deteriorate and die from emphysema at 54. Because of smoking, only one man in five or six generations made it past 56 (my paternal grandfather died on his 70th b'day, from smoking related lung cancer). Had I continued smoking (and maintained family tradition) I would now be looking at the last couple years of my life (I just turned 53 on 5 June). I also realized the financial cost; my god, cigarettes at 7-11 were up to $1.35 a pack, I couldn't afford that anymore! I see the prices now and I just can't believe people still smoke; $8/day average, almost $3,000 a year! I could have a real nice WOOHOO! vacation on $3,000! If there are two smokers, double that.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for your support and advice! :thumbsup:

I have been searching the Internet for STOP SMOKING videos. This one has lots of good advice.

You have to click on the link below this video to see "Top Tips For Giving Up Smoking"

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...06BDE7DC3003BA892732E8A&first=541&FORM=IDFRIR

The taking deep breaths tip will now be added to my daily routine along with others.

Bob...Breath In, Breath Out...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*How we won out*

Well Bob,

You've heard my schtick before.... but I'll post it in public forum.

I had smoked and quit many different times, sometimes for years at a time on either. Naturally health concerns are the primary reason for quiting...duh. 

I finally got "mad dog mean" (a quote from The Outlaw Josie Wales). Seems I'd become a Tobacco junkie and the tobacco companies were alright with that. What really infuriated me was that I'd been paying them handsomely for me to kill myself.

I had two screaming fits, one initially when I finally convinced my wife that we needed to do it together for the greater good. The second screaming fit was the peak of physical withdrawl 72 hrs after going "Cold Turkey". I stormed out the door and went for a long walk. A 1/4 mile in or so, I actually felt the exact moment at which all craving left my body and soul. I was strangley becalmed and KNEW that I no longer desired tobacco AND that I would never smoke again. 

My wifes journey was somewhat different, but similar in that she conquered it simultaneously in her own way and most asuredly will never smoke again. No two journeys are ever the same, BUT we did it together for ourselves. Through sheer determination and will, the support of your loved ones, while maintaining a smoke free environment; the tobacco addiction can be overcome.

Of note was the tasty plum at the end of the year. Financial records indicated an 8K dollar sirplus. A goodly portion of which can be attributed to the cessation of the tobacco habit. Split two ways thats some SERIOUS slot car funding....weeeeeeeeeeee!

Best of luck brother Bob...sending you positive vibes at all times!

B&R


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Not all things work for all people but if i may ...... here's what worked for Mr. Morrison






Seriously sometimes humor can help get us through a moment here and there till we catch our strength again to press on ! Good luck pal it ain't easy but is worth it.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've never smoked, but my Parents were smokers for years. My Mom had given it up for a few years at one point and became a "social" smoker stealing drags from other relatives until she got hooked again. 

After I married my wife in 2002 My Dad was diagnosed with Pulmonary Fibrosis. This is actually a widespread disease affecting many North Americans. He had already quit before the diagnosis because of his shortness of breath. After the diagnosis my mother only smoked outdoors as as not aggravate his problem. I hounded her every time I saw her pleading with her to quit.

I finally said to her that When I had children, she would not see any grandchildren come to her house if she was a smoker, and she said FINE.

About 5 and a half years ago, my wife and I found out we were expecting. After waiting a while to be sure the pregnancy was progressing safely we decided to tell my parents. I went to the local deli and bought some sliced Turkey and took it with us when we went to visit my parents. I wrote on the package and tossed it in their fridge. After sitting and chatting a bit, I said to my Mom, check out the package I brought over, it's in the fridge.
She went and took it out, and re-joined us in the livingroom. I said you should try it and She saw I had written "Cold" beside the Turkey written by the Deli person. She started to get her back up and said, Dan we agreed, I will quit when you give me a grandchild!". My Dad got it right away, and you could see his eyes light up. My Mom needed a second to process it, but shortly therafter they both started yelling happily & excitedly. 

Granted, it's not the best way to get someone to stop smoking, but It worked for my Mom!

LoL


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> :lol: ahahaahahahahaaha Nuther you and everyone else has just lowered my Stress level A LOT! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I just read everyone's post and can't believe all the support you all put out there for me....Thank You!! :wave:
> 
> ...




One bald head @ your service !! Neal


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

zilla i,m so glad to see you made a big decision to put down the cigs ! they are a powerful foe and not easily beatin.some folk win the first time others it take multiple attempts.i fall in later catigory. i have 3 good attempts at it going more than a year plus each time but only to be seduced back into this powerful habbit. my latest attempt was from valentines day till right about your quite date.if for some crazy reason you do puff a butt dont feel you,re a bad person the flesh is weak against this foe.who knows for sure how to quite each one of us is differnt.i find when i do my quitting thing i get really nervous n antsy and just crazy in my head.today i would like to be like you and not smoke but the reality is i will smoke but there is a quite date just cant find it.zilla keep doing what yer doin "dont look back cuz they might be gainin on ya" this is an inspirational topic that i,ll follow along. bob i,m really glad n pround of yer attempt. dont be scat of success!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I quit drinkin' 10 years ago.......that was easier.......I still can't quit the smokes yet!



p.s. GMC.......General Motors Corporation.....worked for them forever.....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sgrig, congrats on the drinking


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Canadian models...*



Hornet said:


> Jim back in the 50's through the 70's GMC stood for General Motors of Canada,if you got something that proves otherwise i'll listen,but that's my understanding of the letters back then:thumbsup:
> They might be using it as another discription now,but back then in the 50's / 60's and 70's it stood for something other than Corporation,i think i'm more right then wrong,but i'm always willing to be corrected:wave:
> A little trivia for ya,all Canadian built Pontiacs after the mid 50's utilized a Chevy drivetrain up here.
> Ever seen a 67 2+2 Pontiac with a factory 396 in it,i had one as a kid,great car.
> ...


Ahem, it was spelled *"Beaumont"*
PS- the pix below are a '68 model, the '69 had a slight dif front bumper, ie-same difs as USA Chevelle version.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

You guys up there are soooooooo metric.....except when you're giving your height.  You guys also had a Mercury panel delivery.....go figure. 


http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/GMC

It's the first one.......:wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Al!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Rick, GM of Canada would naturally be abbreviated to the initials GMC, but the GM's brand, "GMC," started way back in like 1910 or so when they scouted out two small companies which each built commercial trucks and bought them both in short order. The two were merged to form the GMC Truck brand. 

2+2's are WAY cool. I have fond memories as a little tyke of going to pick up our new '66 2+2 at the dealership (Ted Rapp in South Jersey). It had a 4-speed, the big pod tach Pontiac used back then (also used for vacuum gauge depending on models), and the 421 H.O. tri-power engine, which netted a lumpier cam, special exhaust manifolds and 20 more horses over the non-H.O. tri-power 421. In the U.S. the 2+2 came standard with a 421 single 4-bbl. and the two tri-power engines were upgrade options. 

I still love the sleek styling of the 65/66 Pontiacs. It was fun to listen to that engine at idle and also as it switched from just the center carb at low loads to all three under heavier acceleration, when you really wanted to swill that 33-cent/gal. premium! 

Note to BZ - Only a few years after that was about the time my dad started his efforts to quit smoking and he's still smoke-free today at 80.

No funnin' this post - this history is for real!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Since we're off topic anyway(which may help Zilla keep his mind off cigs?), I used to own a '77 GMC Jimmy....yep built in Canada 
PS- I also spent alot of time up in Canada for various reasons....very beautiful country and nice friendly people :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" General Motors Company (commonly known as General Motors or GM) is an American multinational automotive corporation headquartered in Detroit, Michigan and the world's second-largest automaker (after Toyota). The old General Motors Corporation was founded in 1908 and was reestablished as of July 10, 2009. The company was founded on September 16, 1908, in Flint, Michigan, as a holding company for Buick, then controlled by William C. Durant. At the turn of the 20th century there were fewer than 8,000 automobiles in America and Durant had become a leading manufacturer of horse-drawn vehicles in Flint, MI, before making his foray into the automotive industry. GM's co-founder was Charles Stewart Mott, whose carriage company was merged into Buick prior to GM's creation. Over the years Mott became the largest single stockholder in GM and spent his life with his Mott Foundation which has benefited the city of Flint, his adopted home. It acquired Oldsmobile later that year. In 1909, Durant brought in Cadillac, Elmore, Oakland and several others. Also in 1909, GM acquired the Reliance Motor Truck Company of Owosso, Michigan, and the Rapid Motor Vehicle Company of Pontiac, Michigan, the predecessors of GMC Truck. Durant lost control of GM in 1910 to a bankers' trust, because of the large amount of debt taken on in its acquisitions coupled with a collapse in new vehicle sales. The next year, Durant started the Chevrolet Motor Car Company and through this he secretly purchased a controlling interest in GM. Durant took back control of the company after one of the most dramatic proxy wars in American business history. Durant then reorganized General Motors Company into General Motors Corporation in 1916." NUFF SAID.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Sept. 16, 1908 - General Motors Company founded by William C. Durant.

1909 - GM sells 25,000 cars and trucks.

1910 - Durant brings the Buick, Olds, Pontiac, Cadillac, Champion ignition, AC spark plug and other companies into GM. Sales rise 60 percent, but earnings lag. Durant is ousted by bankers as company sinks into debt.

1911 - Electric self-starter first appears on a Cadillac.

1916 - GM incorporated as General Motors Corp. Durant, after founding company that builds Chevrolets, regains control.

http://www.mlive.com/business/index.ssf/2008/09/a_brief_history_of_general_mot.html


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Down here in the states, if you Google GMC, GM Canada does not come up first, or even on the first page of results. But I don't understand the argument in the first place, to be honest. 

GM Canada is a wholly owned subsidiary of GM and huge producer of GM vehicles. But when you see a nameplate on a vehicle, like GMC Yukon or GMC Denali, that use of GMC has nothing to do with Canada. The GMC nameplate used on GMC trucks and SUV's has a history dating back to 1910ish, which is completely unrelated to Canada and is well documented on the GM website, and the GM Canada website, too. 

Rick, you're not saying that Beaumont built by GM Canada carried a GMC badge, are you? It was just the trucks and more recently SUVs, right? And the GMC trucks are almost identical to their Chevy counterparts (for example, Tahoe/Yukon), right? That's just like down here. Are you saying that when you hear of a GMC Jimmy or GMC Denali, you're thinking that GMC meant GM Canada? If so, I think you're on thin ice. 

And unlike the 2+2 tangent, I can't tie it back to quitting smoking either


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok. Being Canadian Hornet, I have to say You're Wrong. GMC Stands for General Motors Corporation. There is the division : General Motors Corporation of Canada. 

http://www.gm.ca/inm/gmcanada/english/about/OverviewHist/hist_gm_canada.html


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and have been known to use the metric system 'eh, but I still smoke.......:wave:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I use the metric system all the time, too. I especially like speed limits posted in kmph. You feel like you're going faster in Kanadian Miles per Hour.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay.. Every time I go to this thread it makes me want to light up!! :lol: 

http://history.gmheritagecenter.com...ine_of_the_First_Century_of_GMC_Truck_History

As far back as I recall, GMC was the truck division on General Motors. Sure, Chevy made trucks, but I believe IMHO the chevy trucks were modified GMCs used to fill out the chevy line up. Whether they were manufactured here in the states, or up north is irrelevant. A GMC is a GMC, and it will be a truck ( or SUV now a days ). GMC made big trucks, like the kodiak, the brigadier, and the lovely cab over I took my first tractor trailer driving lesson in. They also made vans, panels, suburbans and pick ups. Cars manufactured in Canada for GM were up until a point made distinctively different as seen in the Beaumont and Accadian. The same holds true for other makes of cars whether made for export, or made at a plant out of country. For instance, I recall seeing a Brazilian Dodge Charger that looked suspiciously like a Plymouth Duster with a different "Charger-esque" grille.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hornet said:


> ...
> Point me to where GM was using the GMC designation in the 60's south of the border.


Everywhere. We all grew up with GMC trucks in the '60s. They did in Mexico, too. There are tons in junkyards and tons still in service.



Hornet said:


> ...I can dig you up lots of truck grills from that era that had GMC emblazoned in great big bold letters across them,and i doubt you'll find any trucks from that era south of the border with GMC on their grills,unless they've been transplanted there.


They were everywhere here, too. At least 5x as many in the US, so that shoots the transplanted idea.




Hornet said:


> ...
> We had trucks up here with GMC emblazoned on the grills/fenders,boxes etc.,long before GM started using the GMC nameplate south of the border.


Well, not likely. GM started using the marque in the US in 1912. That's the year "*GMC Truck*" was first shown at the New York International Auto Show. In 1916, a GMC Truck crossed the country from Seattle to New York City in thirty days, and in 1926, a 2-ton GMC truck was driven from New York to San Francisco in five days and 30 minutes. During the Second World War, GMC Truck produced 600,000 trucks for use by the U.S. military.




Hornet said:


> ...Looks like a stalemate,you guys aren't gonna change my mind,and i doubt i'm changing your minds


This might well be the case. But if anyone wants to know GMC, in 2002, GMC released a book entitled, *GMC: The First 100 Years, a complete history of the company.*



Hornet said:


> ...but just remember guys the world doesn't stop at your borders,there's more to the planet then just you guys:wave:


This is pretty ironic. You're taking a mixup of GM Canada and GMC Trucks that was apparently set in your mind at an early age and mapping it to how the rest of the world views the GMC brand. 

Paraphrasing, 'When I plug GMC into Google in Canada and look at my localized search results, which are different from every other country's results, I see GM of Canada come up 1st...'


Hornet said:


> That would lead me to believe to most of the world that the "C" is generally meant to stand for the Canadian end of the division


It's no secret the U.S. does constantly claim stuff as their own, whether it's raiding Canada's SCTV to make SNL or calling our baseball championship the World Series. But not in the case of the GMC brand. GM of Mexico has about as much to do with the GMC nameplate as GMCL (GM of Canada,Ltd.).

Rick, you're clearly a smart guy, very inventive and a great and experienced contributor; but I think you're wrong on this GMC brand thing. 

In the end, though, we all get to look at as much of the info as we care to and believe whatever the heck we want and whatever makes us happy. It doesn't really matter, as long as we can all get back to what does matter... *slot cars!!









*


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, if Bobzilla reads all this, it'll be the next day and he'll have another smoke free day under his belt before he realizes it, so we all accomplished something! 

Plus, we've got some laps to turn, I think! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang....... I'm glad I'm a Mopar fan.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hang tough bro, it's for the best! Keep positive! I am an alcoholic and went dry 17 yrs ago. Stopping an addiction is tough, keep your mind right, don't let shit build up. Get pissed off do something positive hit a heavy bag or take a walk, don't be self-destructive. I hear that Chantix works very well, it may help you get through the tough part. All the best Bob!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well lets get the Mopar story started. How about the Six Pack Hemi Rich... you ever seen one?


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

This thread was starting to read like everyone just quit smoking!!!

So here's the larger question. If GMC never made cars what's a Sprint? Car? Truck? Cruck? Or just plain bad*ss? 

You'll also find across the US that GMCs are either plentiful or non-existent. Dealerships were more likely to be rural and carry another GM brand (buick/olds/pontiac) that didn't manufacture cars. So the counties around that dealership would tend to have GMC trucks instead of chevy. Because of this you can pretty much chart how profitable farming was year to year using GMC production numbers. 

Side note relating to the actual purpose of the thread, I had a gf that would quit smoking every 60 days for 2 weeks. 2 Weeks of pure hell for all of us. Again. And again. And again. And again. Finally dumped her over it, the repeating craziness was too much to bear. Don't be that person, stick to the decision. Good luck.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

No idea what all this has to do with quitting smoking though..... I always though GMC stood for *G*ot a *M*echanic *C*omin'?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> One bald head @ your service !! Neal


 Dude Thanks for the support...still going smokeless!!!!!! :woohoo:

I am reading all your post, well the GMC ones I am skimming sorta (hahaha), and it is great to see everyone here on HT posting up on this!

Beaumont.......I love it!! Had a 68 & a 69 El Camino at the same time in the mid 80s. Those were the days. That front fender angle was the best-est baby...Yeah! Now those were fun pieces of metal to drive!! I drove the 68 with the 400 barrel that had steel side pipes kicking out in front of some VERY TALL & WIDE rear tires. They were mounted on some neat steelies my good friend found for me. Painted them up gloss black and put steelies on the front also. Then my Dad gave me a set of small moon size Chevy Emblem Hubcaps that had a reverse round to them with the Chevy emblem stamped in the center. Later my Dad gave me a black 68 El Camino Franklin Mint 1/24th car that is in my display case right now. Thanks Dad...there now you got me going off the subject too. :lol:

Bob...all I see is GMC...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My future Avatar...*

GMC this and GMC that...lol

I picked up this rusty GMC hubcap last year in Herman Nebraska at a garage sale for $1.00. It hangs in view from my airbrushing area for rusty slot car motivational purposes.




























You can see that there are dents, rust, paint chips and even some overspray from myself on this little GMC gem. Still nothing can do damage to my SUPER HUBCAP.... Buhahahahahahahahaha

In some wierd way GMC may be the missing link to cure me. All I need is (1.) a resin Element body with the top chopped off (2.) some goop and paint (3.)a GMC hubcap to shoot the breeze with a bunch of COOL HobbyTalkers...thanks again guys! 

Bob...problem solved (4.) :woohoo: ...zilla


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Bob,
I know first hand what you are going through. I had a lobectomy due to lung cancer back in December and I still crave the darn smokes. It's by far a greater addiction than any drug. Stay tough. Change your routines. Try staying away from triggers like coffee and alcohol. Patches, inhalers, e-cigarettes, etc. do help. Eat if it will help the cravings. It's healthier to add a few pounds than smoke. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Kihm


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Bob,

I know first hand what you are going through. I had a lobectomy due to cancer back in December and I still crave the darn smokes. It is by far, a greater addiction than any drug. Try changing your daily routines. Stay away from triggers like coffee & alcohol. Patches, inhalers, e-cigarettes, etc. do help. Eat if it will help the cravings. It's healthier to add a few pounds than smoke. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Kihm


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

bobhch said:


> GMC this and GMC that...lol
> 
> I picked up this rusty GMC hubcap last year in Herman Nebraska at a garage sale for $1.00. It hangs in view from my airbrushing area for rusty slot car motivational purposes.
> 
> ...


Zilla ,
i love the hub as i got something now from a new neighbor like it in my shed to go with all my old auto decco wall plates. For some reason i am also drawn to that Thrush Art next to the hub ! Always a fav of mine i can't help staring at it ! Keep up the great effort on the smoke free front pal your doing outstanding.

Bear :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all your support! I love you guys......just as friends (I'm married) DUH! 

Wes Thank You for these 2 Go Cart bodies Dude. I tried to send you a PM but, it is not showing up on HT right now.  Fletcher claimed the Blue one which just happens to be a little faster than my red one. 




























Found a couple of fast Narrow Tyco Chassis and Fletcher and I have been racing the wheels off of them. Fletcher had to make 100 laps before he would stop racing Wednesday when they showed up and hit the track.

These are real cool Dude! :thumbsup:

Bob...Thank You Brachs for the snacks...zilla


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Bob, are these karts resin or vac form bods??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

partspig said:


> Hey Bob, are these karts resin or vac form bods??


Hey parts they are resin bods


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*smoking*

hey bob good job u quit by the way u shaved your head u do your legs lol well why u r at it shave your arm pitts to might as well u be nice and smooth for the women lol lol lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

honda27 said:


> hey bob good job u quit by the way u shaved your head u do your legs lol well why u r at it shave your arm pitts to might as well u be nice and smooth for the women lol lol lol


Bob...next I'm shaving my knuckles...zilla


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hang in there , Good luck. I never smoked, anythinglegal lol. but its a bad habit. Stick with it Im sure you will win..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Still smoke free...thanks everyone...I'm going to make it! 

Bob...just went read all this stuff again...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats Bob. let's hope some others here can get inspiration from you and follow your lead.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You bet yer ass you are Bob!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Still smoke free...thanks everyone...I'm going to make it!
> 
> Bob...just went read all this stuff again...zilla


That's just because you are Bob...Awesome...Zilla.
(ya can't argue with awesome:thumbsup: )


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

you are the MAN!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just think of how many more Bob Zilla creations the world will be blessed with BECAUSE he quit smoking. Kinda mind boggling ! :freak:

Thank you for making the effort for your family Bob. Oh and ofcourse for your Wife & kids too! :tongue:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Mentioned your recent smoking smack-down milestone to a friend of our family who's struggling with the cancer sticks and your achievement inspired her to keep up her fledgling fight a little longer. Thanks! I didn't see that side benefit coming.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Everyone was Kung Fu Fighting...They put out the Smoke and stopped Lighting....Hi Yah*

This is the plaque that the Cub Master gave me at our last camp out.










I got my 2 seconds of fame for not smoking anymore after joining Cub Scouts as an Assistant Cub Master just a little more than a year ago.

Our Cub Masters name is Bob also. He has always been supportive of my quiting from the git go when I told him I was going to quit smoking. 

Thanks Bob & Everyone for your support. 

There were so many times I had tried to stop smoking before and after each one said that is it NEVER AGAIN. 

Well joining the Cub Scouts and setting a good example for all the kids in our small town just clicked in my head. 

Bob and his Wife needed help with Cub Scouts and as a parent I was always there. Then Bob asked me the Big Question. Bob would you be an Assistant Cub Master. I hesitated at first (this was an E-Mail) and then asked Ginger if I did this would she support me? She told me to think about it...I did...then jumped in. 

The smoking thing didn't even enter my mind until I went to pick up the Adult Uniform. Then it hit me. I was an example in our community. Sure I could not smoke in the Uniform and still smoke in my every day clothes....NO I could not....NO, NO, NO!!

CLICK.....worked for me. Everyone is different.

Don't be let down by a failed attempt to quit. I failed lots. I am 47 years old now and smoke free. I don't have the urge to smoke anymore. I chew lots of Orbit Spearmint gum, have put on a little weight but, my stress level has gone down as I don't need a Smoke to deal with things now. I just don't let things bother me anymore. WOW.....who would have thought that was possible? 

When you smoke you NEED the nicotine, you NEED the taste, your NEED to see the smoke and there is a hand association also. I remember smoking in the dark one time and not being able to see the smoke. It freaked me out. My brain told me I needed to see the smoke. 

Not smoking now...........I DON'T NEED Cigarettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:










Special Thanks to Bill Hall for sticking by me all the way. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
We each had our own different way of stopping. I think everyone does.

I didn't quit because someone asked me to quit smoking. I finaly found a reason that worked for me. Changed all my habits and used Nicotine gum. Some people use pills, some use the patch and some Quit Cold Turkey and just get Angry.  Doing different things in the Scouts helped alot. Removed lots of Triggers for me. I didn't say this was easy but, it is possible.

Bob...You can do it...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Mentioned your recent smoking smack-down milestone to a friend of our family who's struggling with the cancer sticks and your achievement inspired her to keep up her fledgling fight a little longer. Thanks! I didn't see that side benefit coming.


Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!

This is Awesum to hear....tell her to join Hobby Talk and she can PM me. 
I'll be here. :hat: :hat:

I would like to comment on everyones post here but, that would take forever. 
Seriously I do appriciate everything people are posting here. 

Bob...we are family...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good for you Bob, and by reading your post people should be able to tell that quiting smoking is not all about, oh, it'll be healthier for me, or I'll save a few dollars (both those said in an Eyore voice)...................ITS ABOUT MAKING AN EXCITING DECISION IN YOUR LIFE..........ITS GOING TO BE COOL NOT TO HAVE TO WORRY WHERE MY CIGS ARE, OR MAN, I NEED 7 BUCKS TO GET SMOKES.

Preparation is key. I smoked 1-1/2 to 2 packs of marlboro lights a day for about 18 years, I switched to marlboro ultra lights for a few months, then started smoking Backwoods Cigars, a sweet smelling, more natural (less chemicals) cigar.

When I quit, I picked a time/deadline. (when Seth was born) I already started smoking outside or in the basement only. But when my son came along I knew this was the "celebration" of a new life for both of us.

I smoked like crazy the night before he came home from the hospital. I wanted to get so sick of the smokes that I wouldn't want to look at them for a day. It worked.

So alot of smokers will tell you their tale of how they did it, when you decide to make your life choice GET EXCITED ABOUT IT, YOU WILL STAY EXCITED, BELIEVE ME, SETH IS 8-1/2 YEARS OLD AND I STILL LOVE TALKING ABOUT HOW I QUIT.

CONGRATS TO BOB AND EVERYONE ELSE WHO CONQUERED THE BUTTS. NEED SUPPORT WE'RE ALWAYS HERE, SOME OF US MORE THAN WE SHOULD BE. LOL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Inpiring words to live by!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

My TM smokes a little bit, quits for a while and picks it back up. A stress thing, I'm told. I'm going to let her read the previous posts by Ed and Bob - with the kid stories. The baby boy here is 18, but he really dislikes it when she lights up. It shouldn't matter how old the kids are, should it? 

Nice job both of you.


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

I quit smoking in February. Three weeks of hell followed by three months in purgatory (so far). The nurse at my doctors office told me that the most recent version (reformulation) of cigarettes make it much more difficult to quit. Ironically, one of my strongest 'triggers' to want to smoke occurs at the slot car races. I feel your pain, but just remember that we've come to far to give up now.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*quiters*

pool, you are past the hard part now man. it gets easier, but it does so slowly and doesn't seem to change. hold on and you will see the light at the end of that dark tunnel
I say good for you for the time you have and thanx for sharing


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw a billboard today.

Don't quit trying to quit.

took me 3 times, first time was almost 2 years, second time was 6 months, 3rd time was my charm. 8 1/2 years and counting.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Same here.. 12 years and counting!!!! 

Don't give up!!! I just rode bikes with my son last weekend 15 miles total!!! Yeah if i was smoking now i would last 10 feet long !! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's all good*

Well I made it through the Ruff...No problems now and don't crave smokes anymore.

Thanks Everyone for your Support!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Slot On my good Hobby Talk Friends...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*hi-5s* for Bob!

You have the courage that many of us don't.

I want to be just like Bob...fresh air...Zilla! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome back to flavor country!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats Bob, I quit in 1988 and never looked back. Can't stand the smell of Cigs now. 
Good luck with your continued success.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah! yeah! what those guise sed!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Way to go Bob....now the only thing he smokes is tjets.....Zilla!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Way to go Bob....now the only thing he smokes is tjets.....Zilla!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Hahahahahaha! Good one Rich!


----------

